# Xbox tricks



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi guys.

I was just wondering if anyone had any cool tricks that can be added to the original xbox?

I've heard people put a huge hard drive in it, run linux, and use it as a server?

Anyone got any ideas or sources of information? e.g. xboxhacks.com?

Cheers in advance


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Think you'll find that'll be the PS3. Xbox can't really be played with that much, but makes a good media server on a little home network.


----------

